# Update Time auslesen



## RBS2002 (8. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich habe bei meinem Programm das Problem das ich von einigen Tabellen die "Update Time" Vaiable (MySQL Datenbank) auslesen möchte. Leider klappt dies nicht so recht... hier erst mal mein Code:


```
mysqlstm = (Statement) mysqlcon.createStatement();
                    ResultSet rs = mysqlstm.executeQuery("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'node';");
                    String tempnode = rs.getString("Update_time");
                    rs = mysqlstm.executeQuery("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'interfaces';");
                    String tempinterface = rs.getString("Update_time");
                    rs = mysqlstm.executeQuery("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'device';");
                    String tempdevice = rs.getString("Update_time");
```

Als Fehlermeldung bekomme ich:


```
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal operation on empty result set.
```

Ich habe es auch schon über das Meta-Daten Objekt ausprobiert, nur finde ich darüber keine Funktion wie ich die Spalte Updatetime auslesen kann. Ansonsten habe ich mich erst einmal daran gehalten: HB MySQL

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, wäre wirklich nicht schlecht wenn das funktionieren würde


----------



## bronks (9. Jul 2009)

So gehts und viel Spaß damit:


```
mysqlstm = (Statement) mysqlcon.createStatement();
                    ResultSet rs = mysqlstm.executeQuery("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'node';");
                    String tempnode = rs.getString(12);
                    rs = mysqlstm.executeQuery("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'interfaces';");
                    String tempinterface = rs.getString(12);
                    rs = mysqlstm.executeQuery("SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'device';");
                    String tempdevice = rs.getString(12);
```


----------



## RBS2002 (9. Jul 2009)

Hi,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich habe mich, nachdem dein beispiel (bei mir zu mindestens) auch nicht funktioniert hat nochmal den Weg der Abfrage probiert. ich habe dies bsw. dann so gelöst:


```
while(rs.next()){
tempdevice = rs.getString(12);
tempdevice = rs.getString("Update_time");
}
```

jetzt ging es auch bei mir


----------

